#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Looking for wellplan(landmark R5000.1.10)training books .

## linjai

Recently I'm learning wellplan (landmark R5000.1.10),but the time is very short.It's hard to practice by myself.Does any one share the trainning book or related tutorial ?



THANKSSee More: Looking for wellplan(landmark R5000.1.10)training books .

----------


## azzadeen

Same here. I managed to get a hard copy of wellplan 3000 kinda of training manual, and if all training manuals are like that one, I don't think it is too much of a help. If anyone has something like a workshop or examples practice it would be great.

The hard copy is not nearby for now but I will try to scan it and post it. It is still better than the help files  :Smile:

----------


## napalm

I have some training documents, I'd be willing to trade in exchange for the software. In fact, I'd be willing to spend an hour or two tutoring over skype in exchange for the software.

----------


## ingjavi95

Do you know how to work with wellcat?

----------


## ingjavi95

Do you know how to work with landmark?





> I have some training documents* I'd be willing to trade in exchange for the software. In fact* I'd be willing to spend an hour or two tutoring over skype in exchange for the software.

----------


## Dav3

I have the software and wiilling to share... but I dont have the lincense..
Please let mw know what documents u have.. I can also pay u for the info.. let me know how to contact you..

----------


## HARDROCO

> I have the software and wiilling to share... but I dont have the lincense..
> Please let mw know what documents u have.. I can also pay u for the info.. let me know how to contact you..



hi friend i have de lic file  but i havent the software could you share it and I share you th lic file ...

----------


## PrasannaGrandhi

I have both the software and license and willing to share it. Can anyone please share me the data for wellplan software

----------


## rodstring

Hello, you can find example data made for practice purpose on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Register and can access.

Regards,

----------

